# Applied 457 and 189 at the same time



## GuruK (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Can you please give me some insights on one query I have in regards to holding two visas in parallel .

I recently got a 457 offer from a reputed Aus company and they have applied for processing of 457 visa. In the mean time, I have also applied for 189 Visa.

Now, one of the below two cases can happen as an outcome (in the best case).

Case 1 - 457 Visa will be granted first and then 189 (PR).

Case 2 - 189 will be granted first and then 457.

In both these cases, which Visa will remain valid and which one would automatically get cancelled? Alternatively, can I hold both the visas parallelly?

Thanks,
Guru


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2013)

Whichever visa is granted last will cancel the previous visa. If you get granted your PR visa you need to cancel the 457 application asap.


----------



## GuruK (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi Shel,

Thanks for your reply.



_shel said:


> If you get granted your PR visa you need to cancel the 457 application asap.


Does this mean there will be one instance where I will have 457 and 189 visas and I should cancel 457 visa asap?

Or will it *automatically* cancels the previous visa without giving any chance for me to retain 189 Visa and cancel 457 (in case 2 above)?

Your help is much appreciated.

Thanks,
Guru


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2013)

If your 457 is granted and later your 189 is granted it will automatically cancel your 457 and you will have the 189 only. 
It is only an issue if your 189 is granted while the 457 is still being processed.


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

*457 Visa type clarification*



GuruK said:


> Hi Shel,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...



Hi Guru / Shel,

I have applied for 190 visa type and is under process..I am planning to go for 457 visa type due age and time constraint. Could you please guide me that what is the best way to go for 457 type. 

Do we need to hire the services of consultants like Y-axis or any other. Because getting job from offshore is indeed floundering.

Waiting for your revert...I am a SAP BASIS consultant and my ANZSCO code is 262113.

Thanks in advance
Sanjay


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2013)

Yaxis cant find you a job. You can only apply for a 457 if you have found an employer who has offered you a job and is willing and able to sponsor. 

What has your age and time got to do with a 457? It wont make getting PR any easier, you still need to meet the criteria.


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Shel,

Thanks for the info. Y-axis also deal in job assistance for which they will charge a fix amount and will do marketing of my resume to Australian recruiters, employers, etc. I don't know how much this will be really worth. As per them their success rate is 70-80% . Anyhow, i have to clear the interview process. Although, i have already forwarded my resume to many consultants in Australia but none has reverted.

I don't know whether employers are indeed very keen to offer 457 visa to offshore candidates. Your response will really help me. 

My 190 is getting delayed due to Ielts - need 7 in each, i have scored 7 in each except writing and still no luck.

Regds,
Sanjay


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2013)

Most employers in Australia wont give your resume the time if day if you are not already in Australia with a visa that allows you to work. Many employers are not willing or able to sponsor because they do not meet the requirements, nor does the post they want to fill and they do not want to spend lots of time, money and energy sponsoring someone when they could hire someone local who could attend face to face interview and start work the next day. Not in 5 months when they have a visa. 

I repeat yaxis will NOT find a job. You should not be paying anyone money who promises to find you a job in a foreign country. 

You would do better not sending your resume to random companies and instead applying for actual jobs advertised in the fashion they ask you to. There is no point sending your resume to companies that are not advertising or do not accept resumes to apply for jobs.


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Shel,

Great!!! Really appreciate your valuable feedback. 

Now only option with me is 190 or 489. 

457 is bit tough unless and until you get job offer in hand.

It will be really great if you can help me to circulate my resume in your network for SAP BASIS opportunity, if u don't mind.

once again thanks a ton.
Sanjay


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

sanjay776 said:


> Hi Shel,
> 
> Great!!! Really appreciate your valuable feedback.
> 
> ...


So far, the most hilarious one I've come across _shel. I haven't got any such requests so far, lets see. :frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> So far, the most hilarious one I've come across _shel. I haven't got any such requests so far, lets see. :frusty::frusty::frusty:


Hi Shel,

Have heard about your knowledge a lot.  But now I get an opportunity to use your knowledge. I am sailing in same boat as Sanjay. Actually I have lodged 189 on 22-Jun, still in the process of uploading documents.

I negotiated with my organization and moved to a Australia based bank project. My employer wants me to be in Sydney by start of October and forcing me to go for 457. Hence I want to be sure before applying.

Thank you so much Shel and lovetosmack. I appreciate the help.

One more question, if that is not too much to ask.  A lot of friends say that if you give them a job offer letter given by your employer then CO can expedite your case. Do you think that will work, or they will continue at their own pace?

Regards


----------



## ilma (Aug 4, 2014)

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Shel,
> 
> Have heard about your knowledge a lot.  But now I get an opportunity to use your knowledge. I am sailing in same boat as Sanjay. Actually I have lodged 189 on 22-Jun, still in the process of uploading documents.
> 
> ...


Dear Ashish

Can you please let us know what happened in your case? I have applied for 189 and now I've got a job offer with 457 visa. Not sure what to do? Did your CO expedite your case? Will appreciate a lot if you can share your experience.
Thanks
Ilma


----------



## biswa (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi,
Got into a weird situation....Appreciate any advice/suggestion on below.

The 189 Visa is in Progress for Me(primary applicant) and My Spouse. The CO is yet to be allocated.
Now, my spouse's company wants her to send in 457 visa.

So the doubts :
1. If my spouse can show some reason to delay the 457 visa process till we get the 189 and if the company starts processing 457 after that, is the 189 visa will get cancelled ? If so, how it will impact the 189 visa of mine(I am being the primary applicant)

2. Let say, we both get 189 and do the first entry to Australia.I stayed back in Aus and my spouse comes back to process her 457 and again goes back with 457. Is that a feasible scenario ? 

Thanks in advance for any suggestions and advice.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

biswa said:


> 1. If my spouse can show some reason to delay the 457 visa process till we get the 189 and if the company starts processing 457 after that, is the 189 visa will get cancelled ? If so, how it will impact the 189 visa of mine(I am being the primary applicant)
> 
> 2. Let say, we both get 189 and do the first entry to Australia.I stayed back in Aus and my spouse comes back to process her 457 and again goes back with 457. Is that a feasible scenario ?


If the 189 is processed and afterwards your wife is granted a 457 (with you as a secondary applicant), your 189 will be replaced by a 457. So you'd go from being a permanent resident to a temporary resident. That would not be good.

I'd suggest your wife either delay the 457 application, or even tell the prospective employer that a 189 application is in process and she can start working for them as soon as it is granted.


----------



## biswa (Aug 14, 2015)

Thank you Maggie-May24 for your suggestion.

Is it mandatory for her to show me as a secondary applicant in case she goes for 457 ?

Actually, we are not sure if her employer (India based) will allow her to travel and work with 189.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

biswa said:


> Thank you Maggie-May24 for your suggestion.
> 
> Is it mandatory for her to show me as a secondary applicant in case she goes for 457 ?
> 
> Actually, we are not sure if her employer (India based) will allow her to travel and work with 189.


She needs to declare her marital status as "Married", but she can show you as a non-migrating dependent and you would not be granted a 457. But it would certainly be much better for her if she was included as a dependent on your 189 instead, otherwise she's got very limited work rights in Australia and you'd later need to apply for a much more expensive partner visa for her to move here permanently.

I'm not sure how her employer could stop her from travelling and working with a 189 visa. It's not their decision to make, it's hers. It would be to their advantage if she received a 189 since it wouldn't require them to sponsor or limit the type of work she could perform. Of course it would also remove any tie to them so she could easily resign and work for anyone, which of course is not an advantage for them.


----------



## biswa (Aug 14, 2015)

Ok. So, better to wait till the 189 is in place for both of us.
Then we will check if her employer is fine to send her with the 189.

Thank you Maggie-May24 for your help on this.


----------



## zeropoint61 (Aug 29, 2016)

hello guys,

I am in a similar position but I have a question which is not asked here:
I applied 189 about 4 months ago offshore which is still under process. Two weeks ago after receiving a job offer, I applied 457 which was granted yesterday. Now, if I go to Australia with my 457 visa, what will happens to my offshore-lodged 189 if it is granted while I'm in Australia? I read somewhere that it will be problematic. Please help me with this matter.


----------



## AA_457_189 (Aug 6, 2017)

GuruK said:


> Hi Shel,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


Hi Guru

I am also in the same situation. May i know what happened during that scenario and how did you manage to solve the situation?

I also have the same question, whether they will give time to cancel the 457 when 189 just granted. Or do i have pass the on going 189 visa in the 457 application.

I have some idea about bridging visa, where i can still be Australia working on 457 visa while 189 is also granted. But need to collect more info on this.

** My quote from another thread**

Hi Guys,
This is my first post in this thread and I need your advise badly.

I have applied for PR in April 2017 and one CO contact happened in same month. Till then waiting for an update.

I have been nominated for an immediate onshore role requirement and company will be raising a 457 Visa in another one week.

Since I have to take up the role asap , it may not be advisable to inform the company about the ongoing PR process ( which the assessment in progress state ).

Our questions are :
1. Will the company know of an ongoing PR process when lodging for 457 Visa ( any validation mail would be sent to them from DIBP ? ) 

2. Once 457 is lodged, in the meantime if we get our PR granted and assuming 457 grant comes around the same time , then does anything happen to the granted PR ? ( I am dependent in PR application ).

3. Will DIBP process 457 when PR application is in progress ? 

4. If I am granted PR after my work visa grant, but I am yet to travel. Will there be any impacts to me or to company in terms of formalities.

The reason I am asking is we hope 457 processing or 457 grant should not affect the PR grant.

Looking for your advise and reply.

Thanks


----------



## AA_457_189 (Aug 6, 2017)

zeropoint61 said:


> hello guys,
> 
> I am in a similar position but I have a question which is not asked here:
> I applied 189 about 4 months ago offshore which is still under process. Two weeks ago after receiving a job offer, I applied 457 which was granted yesterday. Now, if I go to Australia with my 457 visa, what will happens to my offshore-lodged 189 if it is granted while I'm in Australia? I read somewhere that it will be problematic. Please help me with this matter.


Your 457 will be cancelled as soon as you get 189. Your employer also will be notified that you have got 189, as they were sponsoring till now.
Then they may either ask you to come back as they are not sponsoring you or they will allow to continue in that role.
If it goes wrong, you can still go ahead, resign and search for a new job with 189.


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Hello Guys,

I have a similar query here.

I am waiting for 190 grant at the moment and I could see some opportunities in my company too for Australia. So i am confused at the moment whether I should approach these opportunities in my company and go to Australia with work visa or wait for 190 grant first !!! Please suggest !! 

As i have read in this thread, whichever visa comes later, it will replace the previous one. As i am not sure when will i get my 190 grant so don't know which visa will come first !! Totally confused !! looking for some suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rohit R said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have a similar query here.
> 
> ...


Your application is in the sweet spot of 8 months and ripe for the grant 

What were the 3 CO contacts for ?

Cheers


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Yes, even i am expecting a grant anytime now that is why I am confused whether to approach company or wait for grant first.

CO contacts were due to Wife's pregnancy and addition of new born to the application.



newbienz said:


> Your application is in the sweet spot of 8 months and ripe for the grant
> 
> What were the 3 CO contacts for ?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rohit R said:


> Yes, even i am expecting a grant anytime now that is why I am confused whether to approach company or wait for grant first.
> 
> CO contacts were due to Wife's pregnancy and addition of new born to the application.


Any employer verification done that you are aware of ?

How complex is your application?
Several employers spread over several countries ?

Cheers


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

newbienz said:


> Any employer verification done that you are aware of ?
> 
> How complex is your application?
> Several employers spread over several countries ?
> ...


No EV as far as i know. If it had been done at Org level then I don't know. And yes, my employer exists all over the world.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rohit R said:


> No EV as far as i know. If it had been done at Org level then I don't know. And yes, my employer exists all over the world.


I meant you worked in only 1 location or several locations ?
Also only 1 employer or several employers ?

Cheers


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

I worked only in India but three locations within India in same company. I have been working with only one company i.e. never switched employer. So i guess my case is not so complex except pregnancy phase which has already been over.



newbienz said:


> I meant you worked in only 1 location or several locations ?
> Also only 1 employer or several employers ?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## NAVK (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi..I have a question..currently I'm on my 457 bridging visa and yesterday I moved to 80 points and expecting an invite in the next round.. can I lodge 189 visa when I'm already on a bridging visa? My TR had expired on 2nd Nov and I have lodged 457 4 days before.


----------



## saranya G (Nov 13, 2017)

Can someone please let me know what is the processing time for 457 dependent visa. The application was submitted to authorities by employer on Aug 14 2017, I still didnt get the Visa. When will get the visa approximately


----------



## saranya G (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi guys,
Did anyone apply for 457 dependent VISA recently,can you please let me know how long it takes to get the visa. I applied it on Aug 14 2017 and still waiting for it. Couldn't track the status of the application process and the employer advised it would take 3-6 months time ? Atleast need a tentative date


----------

